# Old school wood mallet



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

So my grandfather gave me a few wood mallets the other day. The two on the right are newer, but the one on the far left has been handed down through 3 generations, and I am almost positive the wood is petrified.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are some neat old mallets. When I saw the one on the left I thought "Now there's something Fred Flintstone probably used!"  Seriously, those are cool and definitely an heirloom to be taken care of. 3 generations that will hopefully go to four. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Gover (Feb 28, 2011)

What i have guessed is this that these are antiques that have been used by old people? Is it so? what is their history by the way?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You gotta love it... I wish like crazy my Dad would have passed down some of his, and subsequently some of my grandfather's woodworking tools to me. He got out of the hobby unfortunately sometime in the 1980s... A pity too, he was gifted with wood... 

If you don't know the history of those mallets, find out, and write it down. If you are lucky enough to have a son (or daughter) to pass them down to, those will make excellent heirlooms, and all the more valuable with family history...


----------

